# Puppy eating issues



## Pete1990 (Oct 29, 2019)

Hi, been nosing on the forum for a while now and it's a great place for info and advice! 

I have a 10 week old vizsla pup lola who's a very fussy eater, shes currently on acana wild prairie with a little warm water mixed in, which initially she loved coming from eukanuba which the breeder started her on, but now she'll rarely finish a bowl normally eating around half the contents, she getting fed 3 times a day at the same time (within an hour) every day. Sometimes if we have any chicken breasts for our tea we'll give her a small amount in with her kibble and in these cases she'll lick the bowel clean! 

How can I get her to eat more?!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

We added esbilac powder to Miksa`s kibble and he ate them all (Orijen puppy). Generally in my experience adding puppy stomach safe items will help.


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

My Vizsla Rafa became a fussy eater of kibbles after he became bored with them at about 5-6 months old. 

On advice we mixed in different flavours of toppers every time with the kibbles and he has wolfed the meals all down continiously ever since.

He will not eat kibbles on their own at all now.

*Spoilt*


----------



## Pete1990 (Oct 29, 2019)

Thanks for the replys! Just added a scrambled egg into the kibble and shes ate it all! So I suppose I'll have to add a topper as you say. 

Thanks


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Unless she's underweight..pics?...then leave it be, they eat when they need to. But be aware that adding chicken (or eggs) will create the problem you seem to want to avoid as they really learn fast to wait for the chicken (or eggs).


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

gingerling said:


> Unless she's underweight..pics?...then leave it be, they eat when they need to. But be aware that adding chicken (or eggs) will create the problem you seem to want to avoid as they really learn fast to wait for the chicken (or eggs).


2X If you don't want to feed it all the time. 
It's best not to start it. I've made plenty of dogs food spoiled.


----------



## Pete1990 (Oct 29, 2019)

gingerling said:


> Unless she's underweight..pics?...then leave it be, they eat when they need to. But be aware that adding chicken (or eggs) will create the problem you seem to want to avoid as they really learn fast to wait for the chicken (or eggs).


Sometimes I think shes underweight but I'm not sure I'll attach some pictures, and yes indont want to get into the habit of always adding chicken egg etc but I'm just a little worried shes not eating enough especially as a puppy.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

She's a real cutie, and I can see why she's able to play you so well. I'll wait for Deb (or anyone else) to chime in, but she looks fine to me. 

As a new Vizsla parent, be aware..very aware...that they are much smarter than we are, even at that tender age. So, once she figures out you're an easy mark, it's curtains...

As a full disclosure, I willingly add fresh beef or chicken to AJ's food, but b/c I think it's good for him rather than out of anxiety or him playing me. He does that anyways, just not for food. :wink


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

she looks great and that is fantastic, puppy hood is extremely important phase for getting the right nutrition, even if it means some twisting. the kibble does not always agree with teething puppies anyways. 

mine two spoiled ones get a lot and long variety of extras, but equally they gulp down their food when there is nothing added to it. Despite of the fact that one got a lot of extras as a puppy to encourage him, he seems to have outgrown the `finicky` phase. In other words every dog is different and some may become picky while some will eat whatever you present to them.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Our Milo (2-yr old) is a VERY picky eater and he is very much a grazer and self regulating eater. He's been like this since a pup and we've simply gave in and did not fight it. We leave his food out until eaten.....not a big deal IMHO.

Fast forward to our 7-month old female V (Chloe) and she eats like our Labs of yesteryear.....lol. She will eat as soon as you put the bowl down. So YMMV. From our experience, I would not fight it unless your V is "ribbie" and/or underweight from visual observation. I am the furthest thing from an expert in doggie dietary needs, but from our 2-years of experience with V's, at least with our male, V's tend to be self-regulating from all the homework we've done. Or male is the "perfect" looking male V in the sense of being portioned and we've allowed him to self-regulate his eating.

In full disclosure, we have backyard chickens, and we do regularly feed both of V's scrambled eggs (maybe 2-3 times per week). And on occasions when we feel our male V "must eat" we mix in a can of tuna fish in his meals. BUT only on occasion and don't fall into that feeding trap/spoil them.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

As others have said, your pup looks good.


----------



## Pete1990 (Oct 29, 2019)

texasred said:


> As others have said, your pup looks good.


This is assuring to hear! 

I was giving her a time frame to eat the meals in like 15mins but maybe I'll just leave them down now so she can eat when she wants/needs to as she never hassles me for food ever.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah, at this age especially, just leave it out and let her graze at will. It's more important that she gets the nutrition she needs rather than have a set amount of time to finish...her attention and focus isn't there yet, and any distraction at meal times is likely to pull her away.

Unless you're Ok forever adding human food, its preferable to free feed.


----------



## NatalieZ (Aug 30, 2019)

Juno had the same issues! She was a picky eater from the start.


----------

